# Prowl on Og



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I have established orchard grass but really suffered last year with the rain so I have to overseed this spring. also did so last fall with highly variable results, 100% germ in one row, nothing sometimes right next to it. So anyway, I am going to monitor the long range starting Feb 15 to seed as early as I can without frozen ground for two weeks after seeding. Probably a mix of 15# of Persist og in the big box and 5+# hulled NVS og in the small box that is dropped on top of the ground but pressed tight. Drill is Great Plains 10' NT. My question, if I spray prowl after first cutting will I control any summer annual grass like goose, foxtail or crabgrass or will it already have germinated. My thinking is that after first cutting with more access to light, that some, maybe a lot will germinate but checking with others to see what their results have been.

Brutal year here for paddock ruination and hayfield losses with the wet weather last summer then lots of summer annuals came in all of which died at frost so those bare spots are going to be easy pickens come march. hopefully if I get the seed on early, I will get full cover before summer annuals start to germinate.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm not sure you have a lot of choice. Seems like around here, once the first cut is in - even with a high stubble cut, the summer annuals come fast. I wonder though if germination is suppressed by the tall/thick grasses prior to first cut and once you take it off the field, then - as you say, much more light is available for summer annual germination.

Here is a link to a Penn State article that talks about Prowl and it's application: https://extension.psu.edu/spring-weed-control-in-grass-hay-and-pasture

I think we are going to try Prowl after first cutting this year.

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Maybe do a bit of more research. Prowl H2O is to be used on established Orchard Grass stands. I would think Orchard you would sow in February, would be a new seeding stand, , not an established stand . Here in our soil types I'm not sure I would be spraying that with prowl H2O yet


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

endrow said:


> Maybe do a bit of more research. Prowl H2O is to be used on established Orchard Grass stands. I would think Orchard you would sow in February, would be a new seeding stand, , not an established stand . Here in our soil types I'm not sure I would be spraying that with prowl H2O yet


supposedly, 6 tillers which I assume would be met by after first cutting. However, if i am lucky enough to get it cut early I may just shock it with N and let her rip and save the prowl for April the following spring. I had hoped that I would get enough out of the fall overseeding but still too many gaps so overseeding this spring is essential.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Was at a growers meeting last week the speaker said if you use the full rate of Prowl H20 you cannot overseed grass seed for 10 to 12 month ..


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

endrow said:


> Was at a growers meeting last week the speaker said if you use the full rate of Prowl H20 you cannot overseed grass seed for 10 to 12 month ..


thanks, good to know


----------



## Sunday booboo (10 mo ago)

endrow said:


> Was at a growers meeting last week the speaker said if you use the full rate of Prowl H20 you cannot overseed grass seed for 10 to 12 month ..


----------

